# Post your youtube links!



## Rhetoric (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is already a topic or not. I didn't see anything like it. I know a lot of us are members on youtube, feel free to post your channel links. I really enjoy checking out your guys videos and watching all the critters grow up!


----------



## casanoveh (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a video of my enclosure. I've made a few mods to it since I built it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhfunQJKKb0

And here's one of my male blue eating a rat. Pretty funny vid. Not for the faint of heart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAXzZXyzwqA


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheTegugurl?feature=mhum I have many differnt vid from tegu to snakes to cage vids to eating vid, play time vids..ALL kinds of good stuff:heart:


----------



## dicy (Apr 7, 2011)

i havnt updated it in a while but soon i whill 
http://www.youtube.com/user/drunkenmuel


----------



## entropy (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my Tegu Spock:
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXhy_1j1leo&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

And this is him when he was a little younger/smaller:
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRfDCjdFjV8&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 7, 2011)

My channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/WolfBane669?feature=mhum

I don't have any videos of the reptiles, yet.


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 8, 2011)

This was a great idea of you rhetoricx. This is my channel below. The female/blue red hybrid just passed away a month ago  . She will be missed. I'm going to make some more videos of the others soon ( we have five now ). Next week my boyfriend is going to get a 12" black throat monitor  . I'm going to make some videos of him, too. And maybe of our three dogs, too. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl


----------



## turtlepunk (May 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/turtlepunk3

Finally got around to posting some videos =)


----------



## Rhetoric (May 20, 2011)

I've looked at your videos and I like 'em! Keep posting


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 21, 2011)

I wanted to bump this... I think I was subbed to a bunch of you guys but I deleted my account and lost everyone 
So please post your channel links (or any videos you want to share)
http://www.youtube.com/user/oSTARCHILD?feature=mhee


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 22, 2011)

Mines in my sig! I'll be posting more in the next week.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 25, 2012)

Bumping again


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/shuggie728


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 26, 2012)

All my vids are from like 5+ yrs ago. Lol so don't judge haha


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

casanoveh said:


> Here's a video of my enclosure. I've made a few mods to it since I built it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhfunQJKKb0
> 
> ...





hahaha this was one of the first videos I saw on YouTube for tegu setups when I was researching


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 26, 2012)

This is mine! lots of animal i just made it recently so it will grow (most are shot with my iphone

http://www.youtube.com/user/Deacong77?feature=mhee


----------

